# In need of some advice and help



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a lil one that will be 1 on Feb. 6, and we have been having a continuous battle when it come to his food. I just don't get it, he's just not interested in his kibble and if he is, its very short lived. I've changed his food a bunch of times, the one he's on now I've had the most success with. 
I only give him high quality food. I just don't understand why he doesn't wanna eat, or he'll just pick at it. He weighs 3 pounds so I get so scared when he doesn't eat.
Has anyone had this experience?
What did you do to get them to eat?

I know sometimes their just not hungry but it just freaks me out. Lol my other lil one, Blaze, is a chow hound through an through. No problems with her.

Thanks to all
Melissa, Blaze and Blitz


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hes being fussy!

First of all a healthy dog will not starve itself! Buy one good quality kibble and stick to it. Dont keep swapping with another. Offer it for like 15 minutes and then take it up, offer it again at tea time. He'll soon get the message. Try adding a little hot water to bring the flavour out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What kibbles have you tried? Sometimes a dog that is a picky eater will like the grain free lines such as Before Grain (BG) by Merrick or Taste of the Wild. 

Have you tried a food such as ZiwiPeak? It's very expensive, but it's a great food. They eat way less of it than kibble. But it comes in a bag just like kibble so it's convenient. 

There are all kinds of toppers you can add (cottage cheese, scrambled egg, canned food, dehydrated raw crumbles, cooked or raw meat pieces, etc.) but I do think that creates a very picky eater. It's really frustrating to make a bowl of this 'special' prepared food and then have him turn up his nose or just lick off the topper.

If he's on a good premium food that you like and want him to be on, then you can do the tough love method. It takes a few days but it does work. Measure out the food. Put it down for 15 minutes. Then casually pick it up. He eats or he doesn't. Then NOTHING at all except water until the next time he is supposed to eat. Repeat. A healthy dog won't refuse food. He will learn to eat when it is offered. 

If your picky one is only 3 pounds, he needs VERY little food to maintain that weight. I'm not a kibble feeder, but I would estimate about a tablespoon of kibble twice a day would be plenty for a 3 pounder. You may just be overfeeding or wanting him to eat more. What is his body condition like? Any pics from the top and side? A dog in maximum body condition should be quite lean. You shouldn't be able to see ribs, but you should easily feel them.

Some dogs are easy keepers like Blaze. Some are not.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! He is on a grain free holistic food, I have done the canned food thing of course the little punk just eats that. Lol. 
Maybe I am trying to get him to eat more then he should. He's not under or over weight at all, which is why I wasn't rushing to a vet. I guess tough love will have to do it. 
He just loves to frustrate me. Lol 
Thanks again.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

When Zoey was eating Kibble she literally only ate 1 tablespoon twice a day and was actually a little chunky on that. She weighs 4.5#, but was up to 4.10# when she was on kibble. Sebastian my bridge boy used to be picky so I had to put a spoonful of canned but I had to stir it really good so he couldn't just eat the canned. That worked pretty well for him. I have also used boiled hamburger/rice/veggie mix that I fed and he loved that too.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Some dogs are just grasers with food. One of mine will eat everything in the vacinity, the other one has never been a big eater, he just isn't bothered and just eats what he needs then stops, he is very lean and doesnt have a scrap of fat, but he is muscular and healthy, not undreweight.

If your dog is hungry I', sure he will eat. As long as he doesn't look gaunt and have his spine, hips and all his ribs on show I'm sure he will be alright. (p.s one or two of the end ribs on show is normal). 3lbs is an ok weight for a chihuahua.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you given your chi people food? 
If so this could pose a problem as dogs will hold out for people food. 
They know that if they hold off eating their food long enough they will get the good stuff. My Yorkie is like this and unfortunately grandma spoiled him to the point of no return :angry4:

You could also try crushing Benny Bully's liver treats until it turn's into a fine powder then mix it with the kibble.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Have you given your chi people food?
> If so this could pose a problem as dogs will hold out for people food.
> They know that if they hold off eating their food long enough they will get the good stuff. My Yorkie is like this and unfortunately grandma spoiled him to the point of no return :angry4:
> 
> You could also try crushing Benny Bully's liver treats until it turn's into a fine powder then mix it with the kibble.


This is sooo true! Once they have human food they want it all the time


----------

